# Practice at the Nationals?



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

Will the courses at Mechanicsburg be open for practice on the Sat, Sun, Mon,
and Tues prior to the Outdoor Nationals?

Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

PSAA state championships are being held there the week end prior to Nat's
You can shoot that as a guest if you want to get in a practice round.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> PSAA state championships are being held there the week end prior to Nat's
> You can shoot that as a guest if you want to get in a practice round.


Yea,
I saw that. Wonder if any of the ranges will be available for just practice.
Can't imagine the state shoot requiring 5 ranges.
Jbird


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Jbird said:


> Yea,
> I saw that. Wonder if any of the ranges will be available for just practice.
> Can't imagine the state shoot requiring 5 ranges.
> Jbird


They ran 4 ranges for states last year:mg:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Just hang with Treaton and myself. Sat. 7/18 we are going to shoot a tournament at Treatons Yadkin Field range. Leave from there for Mechanicsburg. Sunday Morning stop by Massanutten, Va Field club in Northern VA. Shoot their tournament then drive the rest of the way to Mechanicsburg in the afternoon. Practice there and or elsewhere Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Lol*



jarlicker said:


> Just hang with Treaton and myself. Sat. 7/18 we are going to shoot a tournament at Treatons Yadkin Field range. Leave from there for Mechanicsburg. Sunday Morning stop by Massanutten, Va Field club in Northern VA. Shoot their tournament then drive the rest of the way to Mechanicsburg in the afternoon. Practice there and or elsewhere Monday and Tuesday.


That sounds like a plan except Suzi and I have to pick up Hunter and his girl
friend at the Philly airport Friday night. She has us all planned out to spend the night in Philly and visit Indepenance Hall and then work our way toward
Mechanicsburg.
Jbird


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Just hang with Treaton and myself. Sat. 7/18 we are going to shoot a tournament at Treatons Yadkin Field range. Leave from there for Mechanicsburg. Sunday Morning stop by Massanutten, Va Field club in Northern VA. Shoot their tournament then drive the rest of the way to Mechanicsburg in the afternoon. Practice there and or elsewhere Monday and Tuesday.


Take LOTS, AND LOTS of bug spray. MAC is polluted with ticks this year. The last time I went down I made it to target 2 and already pulled 7 ticks off myself. The week before Jen got 15. 

The course is great, just make sure you have something to deture the ticks.
Maybe Jen, and I will meet you down there.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Permanone*

Spray your socks and outside of shoes the night before. Don't spray on your skin. Works great for ticks, mosquitos, and chiggers. Spray all your clothing and let dry the night before. Get it at Walmart.

Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Just hang with Treaton and myself. Sat. 7/18 we are going to shoot a tournament at Treatons Yadkin Field range. Leave from there for Mechanicsburg. Sunday Morning stop by Massanutten, Va Field club in Northern VA. Shoot their tournament then drive the rest of the way to Mechanicsburg in the afternoon. Practice there and or elsewhere Monday and Tuesday.


Damn Joe.... That's a ton of shooting on the menu starting next weekend. :thumb:

But Massanutten aint in Northern Va :wink:


----------



## 600 60X (Mar 8, 2004)

i have personally shot at mechanicsburg many times this year and have yet to get a tick on me a but there are a ton of gnats. There will be no open practice on the ranges if you want u can shoot as a guest at the PSAA shoot you are more then welcome too

Jason Carbaugh


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*No Open Practice?*

Are you saying there will not be an open range to practice on on Monday and Tuesday prior to the shoot?
Jbird


----------



## NICEL8D (Jul 14, 2008)

*Practice is a yes!!!*

There will be a course open to practice on both Monday, July 20th and Tuesday, July 21st from 8am until 4 pm. It will cost $5 to shoot.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Thats New*

I don't recall ever paying to shoot practice at the Nationals before. Next time roll it into the entry fee for the Nationals. People hate paying for practice. JMHO.

Jbird


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Jay we have always paid at Watkins Glen before. It was $5.00 then. As long as there are shootable faces and bales on the course $5.00 is good with me. Certainly better value than at an Indoor shoot for practice. Ken


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Huh?*

Of course I shot practice at Watkins Glen in 2002 and 2004. And it was with you and Sally. No one asked me for a practice ticket and I was unaware that there was a charge to practice. Does this mean I need to mail $5 to
someone? LOL.
Jbird


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Yeah me for a "guide" fee!!! Ken


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Yes, I remember paying $5 to practice at Watkins Glen in 2002.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Damn Joe.... That's a ton of shooting on the menu starting next weekend. :thumb:
> 
> But Massanutten aint in Northern Va :wink:


Dang Hornet, MAC is in Northern Va. just look at your map, there's more to Northern Va. than that over populated hole inside the beltway

Jarlicker we will see you at MAC on Sunday, If they do like they did last year they will probably have some BBQ:chicken01::flypig: chicken and pig on Sat. but they should still have some left for Sun.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

"Northern Va" doesn't go that far down....that place is over an hour from me....

When the main roads go to 2 lanes NOVA ends :chortle:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Treaton figures we have about a six hour drive to get to MAC. We will probably drive the three hours to Sherwood take snooze then drive the rest of the way.
Any left overs would be much appriciated.
Looking forwards to shooting this new range.
I shot the old Mac range on the way home from Watkins Glen the last time the Nationals were there.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> Treaton figures we have about a six hour drive to get to MAC. We will probably drive the three hours to Sherwood take snooze then drive the rest of the way.
> Any left overs would be much appriciated.
> Looking forwards to shooting this new range.
> I shot the old Mac range on the way home from Watkins Glen the last time the Nationals were there.


From Sherwood you should be just a little over 3 hours from MAC as long as you don't have to make any stops. See you there.
Terry


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*Practice Butts?*

Does anyone know if there will be just practice butts available on Tuesday if you don't want to shoot a full round?


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

I would think they would be open.

The practice butts are just away from the Main Club House area and there is nothing around them.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> "Northern Va" doesn't go that far down....that place is over an hour from me....
> 
> When the main roads go to 2 lanes NOVA ends :chortle:


How in the world did you get to the Hill if you won't travel the two lane rd:scared:, oh wait you had a Hillbilly pick you up and take out to the Hill


----------

